# Word for the day  cruciferous



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

With some trepidation I suggest another word that has a flatulent aspect to it.

 cru·cif·er·ous

kro͞oˈsifərəs/


adjectiveBOTANY


of, relating to, or denoting plants of the cabbage family ( Brassicaceae, formerly Cruciferae ).

Below is a list of cruciferous vegetables



Arugula
Bok choi
Broccoli
Broccoli rabe
Broccoli romanesco
Brussels sprout
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Chinese broccoli
Chinese cabbage
Collard greens
Daikon
Garden cress
Horseradish
Kale
Kohlrabi
Komatsuna
Land cress
Mizuna
Mustard – seeds and leaves
Pak choi
Radish
Rutabaga
Tatsoi
Turnips – root and greens
Wasabi
Watercress


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Ha!! another new word for me Josiah...thank you..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm wondering why this word also means "one who carries a cross" ... is it because in both definitions people turn away from them?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

I've heard the word and knew it has to do with certain veggies.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm wondering why this word also means "one who carries a cross" ... is it because in both definitions people turn away from them?



Is that cruciferous Phil or just crucifer?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2015)

We often eat the cruciferous vegetables broccoli and cauliflower, just have cabbage once a year with corned beef.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2015)

Of the ones listed we eat:
broccoli
brussel sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
kale
radish


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 24, 2015)

_Crucify:  To treat cruelly; __torment
_
I sometimes get crucified if I eat too much cabbage.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm wondering why this word also means "one who carries a cross" ... is it because in both definitions people turn away from them?



looked up the origins (etymology) of this word and found:

- mid 19th century: from modern Latin _Cruciferae_ (plural), from Latin _crux_, _cruc-_ ‘cross’ + _-fer_ ‘bearing’ (because the flowers have four equal petals arranged crosswise), + -ous.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 24, 2015)

Holly, I'm glad to see you're back. I certainly hope hope everything went well for you.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you Josiah


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 24, 2015)

Josiah now this is a nice word. I think I heard it on the Food Channel.......finally!   I heard one two days ago too and I thought oh I have to give this to Josiah! and don't ya know I didn't have a piece of paper and by the time I found one I forgot the word.  Blah old age .......... lol lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> looked up the origins (etymology) of this word and found:
> 
> - mid 19th century: from modern Latin _Cruciferae_ (plural), from Latin _crux_, _cruc-_ ‘cross’ + _-fer_ ‘bearing’ (because the flowers have four equal petals arranged crosswise), + -ous.



Ah, okay, that makes sense now - thank you!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Is that cruciferous Phil or just crucifer?



You're correct that "crucifer" is "one who carries a cross" - I'm thinking that "cruciferous" would be an adjective form of crucifer.


----------



## Shirley (Mar 25, 2015)

For some reason, I thought it had something to do with pine trees. Thanks, Josiah, for educating me.


----------

